# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Castilla-La Mancha pide entrar en la Comisión de Explotación del trasvase y un plan b para el Tajo

## F. Lázaro

*Castilla-La Mancha pide entrar en la Comisión de Explotación del trasvase y un plan b para el Tajo*

15/10/2015 | Europa Press

El Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha ha solicitado al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la consejera de Fomento, Elena de la Cruz, formar parte de la Comisión de Explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura, así como un 'plan b' para el río.

Así lo ha asegurado la consejera en rueda de prensa, junto al director de la Agencia regional del Agua, Antonio Luengo, para explicar los asuntos que han abordado con la ministra Isabel García Tejerina, en la reunión que han mantenido.

De la Cruz ha indicado que el Gobierno regional ha solicitado su presencia en la Comisión con el fin de conocer "inmediatamente" cuándo se producen los trasvases, pero ha lamentado que se ha encontrado con una negativa del Ministerio ante esta petición.

El Gobierno regional ha solicitado igualmente a la ministra un 'plan b' y alternativas para el río Tajo, como las desaladoras, con el fin de proporcionar agua a los regantes, ante lo que De la Cruz ha afirmado que la respuesta de la ministra ha sido "decepcionante".

*"Falta de empatía"*

Con todo, la consejera ha asegurado que el Ministerio que dirige García Tejerina ha mostrado una "falta de empatía" hacia la "realidad" del río Tajo, hacia Castilla-La Mancha y hacia "todas las personas" que sufren la situación de los embalses de cabecera.

"El Misterio se ampara en una maraña de datos para justificar el entramado de leyes que regulan el trasvase y nos dejan si agua año tras año en la cabecera y el transcurso del río", ha manifestado la consejera, quien ha añadido que ha intentado hacer visible la situación a Tejerina.

Concretamente, De la Cruz ha indicado que han solicitado a la ministra que la realidad cambie y se modifiquen las leyes para que cesen los trasvases, teniendo en cuenta las "realidades" del Tajo, así como que se tenga sensibilidad hacia los castellano-manchegos.

Ante ello, ha afirmado que la respuesta "ha sido negativa" y que Tejerina se ha vuelto a amparar en los datos y en los 400 hectómetros cúbicos de reserva, de los que la consejera ha dicho que no se cumplen porque se sigue trasvasando bajo ese umbral.

Asimismo, ha añadido que esos 400 hectómetros cúbicos es lo mínimo que se necesita para que circule agua por el río y que los municipios se puedan abastecer, pero no el umbral para que los pantanos tengan agua suficiente para su desarrollo económico y se cumplan los caudales ecológicos.

Por ello, y teniendo en cuenta que éste es un Gobierno "que se está marchando" y que dentro de poco "estará en funciones", ha esperado que de las urnas el próximo 20 de diciembre salga un Ejecutivo que "realmente quiera dialogar" en esta materia.

*Puntos de acercamiento*

Pese a todo lo anterior, la consejera ha reconocido que sí que ha habido algunos puntos de acercamiento en la reunión con la ministra, como ha sido el compromiso de reunirse con el director general de la Agencia del Agua para definir qué depuradoras se van a acometer en la región.

A ello ha unido que se ha tratado el abastecimiento de la tubería de Picadas, y que el departamento que dirige Tejerina se ha comprometido a la posibilidad de ejecutar una nueva tubería para garantizar que haya abastecimiento en la zona norte de Toledo y evitar roturas.

Con respecto a la red de abastecimiento de Morillejo, que comprende una zona de los municipios ribereños de cabecera, De la Cruz ha dicho que hay un compromiso de culminar esta infraestructura en 2016. "Nosotros tenemos la esperanza de que así sea para que municipios como Chillarón no se abastezcan con cisternas", ha agregado.

Por último, ha dicho que también se ha tratado el asunto de los azudes de algunos municipios ribereños que no tienen consignación presupuestarias en las cuentas del año próximo, ante lo que ha señalado que desde el Ministerio ha contestado que no se han paralizado "aunque no han garantizado una fecha en la que se vayan a acometer".

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-y-plan-b-tajo

----------

